
Erik Prince: Tycoon, Contractor, Soldier, Spy - rms
http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2010/01/blackwater-201001?currentPage=1
======
rms
This article is much more flattering than Prince deserves, but it's still
candid by the standards of Erik Prince.

